# OFA PREP



## sonofaduckhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

GENTLEMEN,

IS THERE ANYTHING YOU RECOMEND DOING WITH YOUR DOG TO IMPROVE OFA RESULTS? I HAVE HEARD THAT REGULAR SWIMMING WILL TIGHTEN THE HIPS AND HELP THE X-RAY BE MORE DEFINED.ANY INPUT WOULD BE APPRECIATED.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

You can't hide formation of the hip joint and OFA has little to do with tightness of that joint. OFA shows how the ball and socket fit together. If you have no ball or no socket, swimming won't help a thing.

It used to be suspected that raising pups on surfaces that allowed their back legs to spread apart, promoted bad joint development. That actually made sense to me, but I don't know that there is any scientific correlation to that.

They either got the hips or they ain't.


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

Make sure your vet knows what he's doing, alot of them don't.


----------

